# Water testing



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

Can anyone tell me where to have my well water tested please ?
Conflicting answers from the locals ranging from the pharmacist to inova !
Regards
Kim


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Some pharmacies offer service but all Analis Clinics (Blood Analysis Clinics) do test, cost is around 60€ and you need a sterilised container with 1.5lt of well water


----------



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

Ok thanks canoeman, gosh E60, my blood tests were cheaper !!!
Kim


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

So are mine, operations cheaper as far as I know you can't get any subsidy for water tests


----------

